# Wood Elf Vs Orc Help



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

I was thinking about my win/loss ratio and I found that I NEVER won on the hilly board. My GF always gets her archers on the hills and the 2 ranks shooting at my orcs. Half the time my guys suffer 25% deaths and retreat. Any good advice?


----------



## Hans Richter (Dec 24, 2010)

NoHeresyOnlyTruth said:


> I was thinking about my win/loss ratio and I found that I NEVER won on the hilly board. My GF always gets her archers on the hills and the 2 ranks shooting at my orcs. Half the time my guys suffer 25% deaths and retreat. Any good advice?


Yeah, don't move to 8th edition (sounds like you guys are still playing 7th or 6th) as in 8th she doesn't have to out them on a hill: They shoot in two ranks standard on flat ground, or can volleyfire (more shots) if in more than 2 ranks.


Aside from that, Goblin Wolf Riders, Goblin Spider Riders and Ork Boar Boyz all have the movement to get across the table in a turn or two. Both Goblins are fast cavalry and if you take advantage of those rules she may never get a shot before you charge if you can get to a flank or behind them.


----------



## emporer of chaos (Sep 5, 2009)

or you can try some real fire power like artillery so doom divers, rock lobers, spear chukkas. fight fire with fire


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Stick some stone trolls in front and use them to soak up their strength 3 fire? Do night gobbos fear all elves or just high elves?


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

It's all goblins fear all elves unless they outnumber them by at least 2:1.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Or unless Grom is in the army (Who I think would be a pretty cool counter to these Wood Elves. Chariot, 5+ KB against Elves and Regen to compensate ofr those arrow wounds).

Midnight


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Get more orcs than they have arrows! Plus a BSB! (re roll all leadership tests in 8th). 

And the above suggestions are also good.


----------

